#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Introduce Yourself >  >  Welcome Information Security Enthusiasts!

## MDilbara

Guys, Welcome to the Hub,

I am an information security professional and I see this forum as a place where I can share what I know with all the seekers and enthusiasts. Please feel free to ask any question relating to Information Security or Cyber Security. I'll help as with my knowledge, or get you connected with someone if I am unable.

Cheers!

----------


## Beacon

> Guys, Welcome to the Hub,
> 
> I am an information security professional and I see this forum as a place where I can share what I know with all the seekers and enthusiasts. Please feel free to ask any question relating to Information Security or Cyber Security. I'll help as with my knowledge, or get you connected with someone if I am unable.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi @MDiBara,
Welcome to The HUB Sri Lanka community forum, Looking forward to being apart of the community  :Smile:

----------


## Medusa

Thank you Mdilbara i also interested in cyber security and have many questions to ask from you. I am waiting for your replies. :Smile:

----------

